# "Blog This Post" option



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2009)

You may see this icon on posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's near the Quote buttons.

If you have a Blog, this will quote it into a new entry, and allow you to use it as the foundation of an entry into your Blog.  



(Blogs are Supporting Member Features)


----------

